# Motherboard Driver



## erichan (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,
I have reinstall my windows XP and also reinstall my motherboard drivers.But the problem is when i go to 'Device Manager',I saw a yellow '?' under 'Real Time Clock'.I do not know what it is and why is there a question mark on it.Is it becaue I have installed the wrong motherboard drivers?I have received replies from other forum and they told me to install Retro chipset VIA 4in1 drivers for my system.Perhaps I can give you information of my system and hope you can advice if I have installed the correct drivers for my motherboard.
My computer brand Name: VIA Technologies
Motherboard Vendor : VTech 
Motherboard Model : 2A6LGV3G
Chipset Model : VIA VT82C693 Apollo Pro Plus Chipset
System Memory : 256 MB(SDRAM)
BIOS Model : Award Modular Bios v4.51PG
BIOS Vendor : Award Software Inc.
CPU Type : Intel Pentium IIIE,800 MHz(6x133)
Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Pro Service Pack2
OS Platform/Version : NT Platform Version 5.1(Build2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)

I hope the above information is sufficient.Looking forward to hearing from you soon.Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## fade2green514 (Jan 5, 2006)

wow thats a weird problem, that should be built into the bios... i'd say right click on the device that has the yellow question mark, and click update drivers. if not, id say try clearing the cmos, or flashing the bios.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 5, 2006)

The real time clock is the onboard clock on your motherboard, and is also where windows gets its time.  I would try downloaded the VIA 4in1 drivers.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 5, 2006)

Check out the last one
http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1070


----------



## erichan (Jan 5, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> The real time clock is the onboard clock on your motherboard, and is also where windows gets its time.  I would try downloaded the VIA 4in1 drivers.



Oh yes,I have installed Retro chipset VIA 4in1 drivers from  http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1070 but still there is a yellow ? in 'Real Time Clock' after installation and system reboot.What exactly went wrong???Are these the wrong motherboard drivers?Pls advice further.Thank you!!!


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 5, 2006)

Is the time set right in the bios


----------



## randruff (Jan 5, 2006)

As stated above by Fade, if new driver installations does not fix the problem, try resetting CMOS. Does your clock in Windows move either too fast or too slow?


----------



## erichan (Jan 5, 2006)

StrangleHold said:
			
		

> Is the time set right in the bios



Yes,it is set correctly in the 'Standard Cmos Setup'.I do not know whether I have installed the correct drivers or not.Besides the VIA website,I also got replies from other forum telling me to install my motherboard drivers from here:http://www.pcpartner.com/support/utility/via_drv.htm#via686ab.I am not too sure which ones are appropriate for installation.Pls advice.Thank you very much!!!


----------



## erichan (Jan 5, 2006)

randruff said:
			
		

> As stated above by Fade, if new driver installations does not fix the problem, try resetting CMOS. Does your clock in Windows move either too fast or too slow?



Itis quite difficult for me to tell the difference because my clock is running at normal pace.May I know how do I reset CMOS?I never do that before.Pls can you provide guidance.Thank you!


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 6, 2006)

erichan said:
			
		

> Itis quite difficult for me to tell the difference because my clock is running at normal pace.May I know how do I reset CMOS?I never do that before.Pls can you provide guidance.Thank you!



Theres a jumper most of the time near the battery, if not remove the battery for a minute or two


----------

